# My meilong 3M came, and its a good cube..



## CUBING08 (May 26, 2022)

Its really smooth and the magnet are really strong


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 26, 2022)

no not really strong just mediym strength and I agree very smooth and great corner cutting without tensioning


----------



## CUBING08 (May 27, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> no not really strong just mediym strength and I agree very smooth and great corner cutting without tensioning


its stronger than rs3m, thunderclap v3


----------



## Cuber2s (May 27, 2022)

CUBING08 said:


> its stronger than rs3m, thunderclap v3


Those cubes are known for having weak magnets


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

*Me buying a Dayan Tengyun v1 m


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

CUBING08 said:


> Its really smooth and the magnet are really strong


Nice, which events do you plan to use this cube for?

I use it for MBLD.


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice, which events do you plan to use this cube for?
> 
> I use it for MBLD.


Yeah, you and your 60+ Meilong M or whatever.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 28, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Yeah, you and your 60+ Meilong M or whatever.


And the need to bring it up whenever possible lol


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 28, 2022)

The MeiLong 3M is my main and has been for about 3 years.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 1, 2022)

AbsoRuud said:


> The MeiLong 3M is my main and has been for about 3 years.


It’s my main too!


----------

